# IUI & ectopic pregnancy advice



## Frosty-box (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi

Can anyone advise a worried and scared me    I've received my second IUI and after 2WW have been along for preg test on Wed just gone. AF started on Tues but went along for test anyway. Test was positive (that's the second time this has happened, first was an early miscariage and now the second is looking the same too!   )  HCG levels were low at 27, however, I had to go back for a further blood test today to confirm another unsucessful pregnancy and check my HCG levels have dropped to nil.  To my dismay (and the nurse) my HCG level has increased to 31, still low but an increase, when it was expected to have dropped to nil. The receptionist tells me (yes the receptionist as no-one else available) that the probable cause of the increase is an ectopic pregnancy and they'll need to re-test on Tuesday coming. OK so what I'm asking is, are there any other factors that could result in my HCG levels increasing slightly after a large bleed, if it is an ectopic can I have IUI again or IVF?, Is there any chance an ectopic can be saved? if none of the previous, what can DH and I do to continue with what treatment? What are my health risks with ectopic pregnancy?

Any and all advice appreciated 

**


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello

Firstly im sorry you are going through this, it must be so distressing  

Im not an expert so cant really help with your questions. All i know is that an ectopic cannot be saved but im sure you can have further txs after an ectopic.

im sure someone else will be able to give you a few more answers.

best wishes to you, thinking of you

Eimer x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

just wanted to give you a  
hope your clinic can be more helpful on tuesday and answer some of your questons

thinking of you....


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry, can't answer any of your questions. Just sending you a lot of love!   It must be very distressing for you not to know what exactly is happening. Try to keep positive - there might still be a positive outcome to this.


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

i had 2 lots of iui but sadley both of mine resulted in eptopics and i lost both my tubes.i had a cyst on my ovary in my 20s,this was said to be 1st reason ,and 2nd they said was because i had scare tissue from 1st ep..not good news im afraid,wish i had a scan or something of my other tube b4 haveing 2nd lot of payed treatment!if i was u b4 u have 2nd treatment get yr remaing tube looked at ...but it is possibe to fall pregi 2nd time ,i did ..x


----------

